

Toybox lands in Android AOSP - av500
https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/toybox/

======
carussell
See also the comment section in "The ongoing fight against GPL enforcement"
<[http://lwn.net/Articles/478249/>](http://lwn.net/Articles/478249/>) which
contains discussion from Robert Landley, the author of Toybox and former
contributor to BusyBox, for some details about some of the motivations for the
project.

